# Elgin cardinal



## Dra (Jan 10, 2022)

Elgin cardinal frame for sale on eBay. This item #255085451830 is listed but the guy won’t send any pictures of the serial numbers. I’ve tried twice. Anyone missing a cardinal in the jersey area?


----------



## mrg (Jan 10, 2022)

ELGIN CARDINAL FRAME/FORK/HEADSET  | eBay
					

<p>ELGIN CARDINAL FRAME/FORK/HEADSET. </p><br /><br /><p>1920’s-1930’s 28” Elgin Frame- it’s a start to a cool project..!</p><br /><p>I was going to try and build a klunker out of it but decided not to ruin such a cool frame but instead give it a second chance on here. Originally it would of had...



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Dra (Jan 10, 2022)

Yep that’s the ad. Try to figure out the year on this one. Ask maybe someone else has better luck but my conclusion is it’s hot


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 11, 2022)

I doubt it’s hot he’s probably just too lazy or just don’t want to take the time to post it. There are also folks that seem to be a little paranoid about posting the serial of a bike for whatever reason. Personally I’ve never had a reason not to. V/r Shawn


----------



## Dra (Jan 11, 2022)

I read the reviews and communication was great. I bought a 20’s-30’s flying cloud a month or two ago and the numbers were chiseled and welded over?


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jan 11, 2022)

The black motorbike frame on eBay looks like a Westfield-built Sears Elgin, with a truss joint design which I believe started in later 1930. Does not look like a balloon tire.  Sometimes sellers might leave out some known details, such as makes and dates; it’s like adding a little mysteriousness to add interest to sales.
Double-check the forum rules.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 11, 2022)

Dra said:


> Yep that’s the ad. Try to figure out the year on this one. Ask maybe someone else has better luck but my conclusion is it’s hot



I highly doubt this guy is trying to hide anything. Given the severity of crime that it takes to warrant the police to respond anymore I'm pretty sure bike theft is no longer illegal.  Even if the guy responded by saying yes it's hot and gave the name and address of the person that he had stolen it from I think there would still be no action taken.


----------



## Dra (Jan 11, 2022)

I wouldn’t call the cops either but if my property ends up for sale by some one else


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 11, 2022)

to assume the bike is hot is a bit of a stretch. 

maybe the frame is out in the cold garage. I would not go out to the cold garage to answer that question.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jan 12, 2022)

The early-1930's Westfield-built 28" Sears Elgin short-frame with fork looks nice (and had 17 watchers at one time).  The price at ~$200+ shipped may be *fair*, (or within that range), but I do not need to add a Westfield to my Excelsior & Snyder built Elgin motorbikes.  Some Westfield bicycles may have peculiar bottom bracket crank hangers, (or other parts' dimensions), but that is something an informed buyer might already consider.
Not sure about the height differences between a short-frame/28"-wheel bike and some Shelby bikes.
If I were to buy another bicycle, the phrase, "_stolen bicycle_" (with its inferences) might not come up in any conversation in proximity with the seller.


----------

